# acoustic lining



## Ahmed meca 88 (14 مارس 2015)

[h=2]For drain piping above ceiling[/h]acoustic lining is required


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (20 مارس 2015)

acoustic lining for drain pipe above ceiling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
لو كان المقصود هو تخميد صوت مياه الصرف خاصة ان المواسير مكشوفة فوق السقف المستعار ، ممكن تستخدم الصوف الزجاجي الذي يستخدم في عزل مواسير المياه المثلجة ، حيث ان الصوف الزجاجي له خصائص عزل صوتي ايضا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (21 أبريل 2015)

المقصود تخميد الصوت لان شبكة الصرف فوق السقف المعلق و تحت سقف الخرسانة
و المواسير بتمر فوق مكاتب فلازم نقلل الصوت الناتج عن سريان مياه الصرف خاصة المواسير pvc


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (8 مايو 2015)

ممكن تعزل المواسير بصوف زجاجي سمك 2 بوصة ، هايخفض الصوت بشكل كبير


----------

